
Microsoft retiring Docs.com - mental_
https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Important-information-about-Docs-com-end-of-service-3b0d4877-1643-457c-9756-8caf28b94da4?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US
======
gressquel
They want people to move to SlideShare.

SlideShares UI is really bad, I dont like it. Docs.com had better UI.

